# esx vs es???



## pongi (29. Dezember 2005)

hi.
was ist denn der unterschied zwischen der esx-serie und der es-serie?
die ausstattung ist ja bei den vergleichbaren modellen (also selbe preisklasse) fast identisch.
wo liegen denn die unterschiede?
welche modelle sind für welchen zweck gemacht? 
das ist mir irgendwie nicht klar geworden?
kann mir da evlt jemand helfen ein wenig licht ins dunkel zu bringen?
danke


----------



## Wuudi (30. Dezember 2005)

Das ES-X wird mit Rock Shox Pike ausgestattet und einem anderen Dämpferhebel. Deshalb hat das ES-X vorne und hinten 145mm Federweg.
Ausserdem sind für das ES-X minimal "härtere" Teile vorgesehen. z.b. der breitere Fat Albert in 2.35 und andere Naben. Vorne ist eine Steckachse wegen der Pike.

That's it


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pongi (30. Dezember 2005)

also ist das esx die heavy-duty variante des es? ok.
danke


----------



## Wuudi (30. Dezember 2005)

Würd ich jetzt nicht sagen..... "heavy duty" ..naja

ES-X hat hinten 145 mm im Unterschied zu den 135mm vom ES und
ES-X hat vorne eine Pike coil mit 145mm im Unterschied zur 130mm Luft-Tales/Revelation vom ES

Dann noch den breiteren Reifen und vorne eine Steckachse, weil die Pike das braucht.


----------



## pongi (30. Dezember 2005)

ich hätte heavy duty in anführungszeichen setzen sollen.
hab mich da ein wenig falsch ausgedrückt


----------



## Wuudi (30. Dezember 2005)

Sagen wir die "längere" Variante sprich mit mehr Federweg an Front und Heck.


----------



## pongi (30. Dezember 2005)

ok. einigen wir uns darauf


----------



## RonnyS (15. Januar 2006)

Nur noch eine Frage:
Welches Bike würdet Ihr kaufen ES oder ESX, wenn Ihr 40% im Sommer Touren macht (Garmisch) und jede Tour mit 1000 bis 1300 Höhenmeter -bergauf- beginnt ?
(Ich rede jetzt noch nicht vom Spaßfaktor nach unten !)
Ich möchte in den nächsten 2 Wochen ein Canyon ES oder ESX 7 kaufen - und bitte um Eure Hilfe - auch bezüglich der GABEL 
Danke .....


----------



## F_P_aus_K (15. Januar 2006)

ich bin gerade in einer ähnlichen Situation, ich werde mir morgen das esx7 bestellen. Das Wiegt zwar ein paar hundert Gramm mehr hat aber ne (meiner Meinung nach ) bessere Gabel drann. Leichter kann man das immer noch machen, wenn man die Kohle übrig hat.

Gruss
Frank


----------



## RonnyS (15. Januar 2006)

WUUDI - wie beurteilst Du die "Bergauf-Qualität" von Deinem ES7 z.B. auf den Marlinger Berg oder nach Hafling hoch ?


----------



## Wuudi (15. Januar 2006)

Nach Hafling hoch ? Du meinst die Hauptstrasse ..heh die ist ja nicht steil 
Ich würde es aber gerne mal von Falzeben richtung Meran2000 Bergstation testen, dort haben wir schöne 15-23% Steigung 

Das Problem ist nur, dass ich mein ES7 noch nicht habe  Es sollte diese Woche jetzt gebaut und versandt werden, dann werde ich sobald es hier ist zum Greiterhof rauffahren, wenn dir das was sagt. Mal schauen wie es sich gegen mein Poison Arsen schlägt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (15. Januar 2006)

Ich bin mitm ES6 2005 schon öfters Steigungen über 20% gefahren -- kein Problem. Die TALAS lässt sich schön weit absenken, der Hinterbau ist bei rundem Tritt ruhig.


----------



## Wuudi (15. Januar 2006)

Mir ProPedal, oder ohne ?

Wenn mit, dann schaun mer mal wie der Rockshox sich mit aktivierter Unterstützung schlägt; sprich wie gut er Wippen unterdrückt und wie unsensibel der Hinterbau dann wird...


----------



## RonnyS (15. Januar 2006)

Wuudi ...mach bitte eine kurze Meldung bezüglich
ersten Ausritt - hier wegen "Bergqualität"
Danke Ronny


----------



## FloImSchnee (15. Januar 2006)

@wuudi: natürlich mit.


----------



## Wuudi (15. Januar 2006)

Ist's ohne Propedal doch trotz 4-Gelenker recht wippig ?


----------



## FloImSchnee (15. Januar 2006)

Hm, das lässt sich so einfach nicht beantworten. 
Wenn man rund tritt, wippt kaum was, wenn man hingegen im Wiegetritt holzhackermäßig in die Pedale springt wird kaum ein Hinterbau ruhig bleiben. 

Ich war es auch am Hardtail schon immer gewohnt einigermaßen rund zu treten und habe daher auch am ES keine Probleme.

Anmerkung: in der kürzeren Federwegseinstellung (120mm) merkt man die ProPedal-Wirkung deutlicher als in der 135mm-Einstellung. Wäre mal interessant, mit einem RC vergleichen zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (15. Januar 2006)

RonnyS schrieb:
			
		

> Nur noch eine Frage:
> Welches Bike würdet Ihr kaufen ES oder ESX, wenn Ihr 40% im Sommer Touren macht (Garmisch) und jede Tour mit 1000 bis 1300 Höhenmeter -bergauf- beginnt ?
> (Ich rede jetzt noch nicht vom Spaßfaktor nach unten !)
> Ich möchte in den nächsten 2 Wochen ein Canyon ES oder ESX 7 kaufen - und bitte um Eure Hilfe - auch bezüglich der GABEL
> Danke .....



Salve,

kauf Dir das ES-X.. Ich hab ein 2005er Big Mountain SL mit 150 mm u. fahr genau die Strecken, die Du auch fährst. Bergauf Gabel runter auf 110 mm u. es klappt easy. Raintalanger, Heimgartenhütte, usw. geht echt gut. Die Geo des Bikes u. die dazugehörige Traktion sind einfach super. Über bergab muss man nicht reden...

Cheers
Oli


----------



## pongi (15. Januar 2006)

also kann man sich mit einem esx auch in die alpen wagen? stichwort alpenX?


----------



## Trailsucker (15. Januar 2006)

natürlch. ich verstehe die aufregung eh nicht. ein federweg unterschied von einem ganzen cm und ein gewichtsunterschied von ein paar hundert gramm machen keinen alpenx zur hölle. mann kann auch mit einem drahtesel spaß in den alpen haben wie wir anderorts schon hören konnten. und um auf den gewichtsunterschied noch mal zurück zu kommen. irgendjemand hier hat als signatur glaube ich den spruch:"einmal ordentlich aufs klo ist besser als jedes tuning". man kann mit einem xc sicherlich leichter über die alpen, aber ob es oder esx macht keinen großen spürbaren unterschied.


----------



## Augus1328 (16. Januar 2006)

Moin,

wenn Du in den Beinen genügend Power für eine AlpenX hast, dann packst Du dass mit jeder Kiste. Meine Meinung: Der Weg ist das Ziel... Ob ich jetzt 1 Std. länger berghoch brauch ist mir doch ehrlich gesagt sche.ssegal... Der maximale Fahrspass zählt. Die einen brauchen halt den Kick berghoch u. die anderen auf Trails u. bergab.

Saluti
Oli


----------



## Monsterwade (16. Januar 2006)

Kann mir jemand erklären, wie man die TALAS absenkt und nachher wieder
hoch kriegt?

Bei der Pike wird wohl durch Drehen am Knopf der Gabelkrone ein Schlitten
in der Feder nach ober bzw. unten gedreht. Dadurch gibt es mehr oder 
weniger Federweg wie bei der Psylo, die ich mal an meinem ES6 Bj. 01 hatte. 
War furchtbar fummelig, weil man 10 oder mehr mal drehen musste, um
die Gabel abzusenken. Noch schlimmer war´s umgekehrt. Da musste man
auch noch die Gabel entlasten, um überhaupt drehen zu können. Während
der Fahrt fast unmöglich.

Ist das bei der TALAS genauso?


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. Januar 2006)

Ich finde die TALAS-Verstellung angenehmer als U-Turn, da sich der TALAS-Knopf wesentlich leichter u. somit schneller drehen lässt.
Das ist auch während der Fahrt möglich, für's Wiederausfahren der Gabel muss man sie kurz entlasten (Wheelie oder mehrfaches Lupfen des Vorderrads).


----------



## RonnyS (16. Januar 2006)

Danke Dir AUGUS


----------



## RonnyS (21. Januar 2006)

ESX 7
Frage an Euch - welche -tubeless- Laufräder würdet Ihr
aufziehen (Felge / Speichen und Nabe) ?

Wenn Innenlager nach 1 Jahr hinüber - welches "Superinnenlager" wird empfohlen ?


----------



## RonnyS (21. Januar 2006)

ESX 7
...würdet Ihr das Syntace VRO System mit Lenker Syntace
Lowrider 7075   mit --> 16° Kröpfung empfehlen ?


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. Januar 2006)

RonnyS schrieb:
			
		

> ESX 7
> Frage an Euch - welche -tubeless- Laufräder würdet Ihr
> aufziehen (Felge / Speichen und Nabe) ?
> 
> Wenn Innenlager nach 1 Jahr hinüber - welches "Superinnenlager" wird empfohlen ?


Warum sollte das Innenlager schon nach einem Jahr defekt sein? 
Hab grad nachgesehen -- ist ja ein XT --> das lebt wahrscheinlich länger als der Rest vom Bike... 

Zu den LR: da sind ja schön breite (28mm) Sun-Felgen drauf --> warum tauschen?

Zu VRO: sehr empfehlenswert, habe ich auch drauf. Verstellbarkeit ist wirklich sehr angenehm - verändert den Charakter des Bikes ein bisschen... 
16° Kröpfung ist allerdings schon sehr viel, vielleicht ist der 12er-Lenker besser. Möglicherweise hat ein Freund v. dir einen Riser am Bike? --> dann könntest du testen, welche Kröpfung angenehm ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RonnyS (21. Januar 2006)

Ich fahre derzt. auf einem Hardtail XT Innenlager
....fahre auch oft durch Wasser (Bach/Fluß...überschwemmter Bachlauf etc.)
und ich habe schon zweimal das XT Innenlager (Kurbel)
wechseln müssen....wirklich


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. Januar 2006)

Hmm, habe an meinem Hardtail auch XT-Innenlager -- seit 7 Jahren!
Bin speziell früher "in meiner Jugend" liebend gern durch Bäche gefahren, habe das Ding auch nach x-tausend Kilometern noch nie gewartet -- fkt. immer noch perfekt...  
(ähnliche Lebensdauer bei den Shimano-Innenlagern in meinem Freundeskreis)

Hmm, du hast schon ZWEI Innenlager ruiniert? Waren die schon professionell montiert?


----------



## RonnyS (21. Januar 2006)

Ja...prof. montiert - aber ich glaube auch, daß 1000 Hm
mit 95 kgs. und Wasser zuviel sind für die "Dinger", deshalb suche ich einfach eine "sicheres" / belastbares
Lager


----------



## schappi (21. Januar 2006)

kann es sein, daß du dein Bike ab und zu mit dem Hochdruckreiniger behandelst?
Ich kann mir nämlich nicht vorstellen wie man in so kurzer Zeit ein XT Innenlager schlachtet und ich bin genauso schwer wie du.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## RonnyS (21. Januar 2006)

Schappi,
beim ersten Lager war auch ein Hochdruckreiniger im Spiel
beim "zweiten" -garantiert- nicht mehr
Man lernt eben dazu


----------



## walvis (22. Januar 2006)

> Ich finde die TALAS-Verstellung angenehmer als U-Turn, da sich der TALAS-Knopf wesentlich leichter u. somit schneller drehen lässt.
> Das ist auch während der Fahrt möglich, für's Wiederausfahren der Gabel muss man sie kurz entlasten (Wheelie oder mehrfaches Lupfen des Vorderrads).



Sehe ich auch so - habe erst heute die Talas Funktion genutzt - das Rad laesst sich schnell drehen und es haelt einen kaum vom fahren ab.

U-Turn bin ich nur mal kurz gefahren - fande ich etwas stockig.


----------



## RonnyS (29. Januar 2006)

Ist die FOX Talas XTT TrailTune wirklich mehr--wert-- am ES 9 gegenüber dem Kauf eines ESX 7 mit RockShox Pike 454 U-Turn ?


----------



## FloImSchnee (29. Januar 2006)

RonnyS schrieb:
			
		

> Ist die FOX Talas XTT TrailTune wirklich mehr--wert-- am ES 9 gegenüber dem Kauf eines ESX 7 mit RockShox Pike 454 U-Turn ?


Das kann man so nicht beantworten, das hängt von den Einsatzbereichen ab.
Für härtere Gangart ist die Pike zu bevorzugen, 
ansonsten die Fox.


Grundsätzlich ist die Fox XTT aber die technisch aufwändigere Gabel. (nicht zuletzt daher der im Einzelhandel absurd hohe Preis)


----------



## RonnyS (30. Januar 2006)

Danke FloImSchnee
Wie ist Dein ES6 (2005) den Berg hoch ?
Bestelle gerade ein ESX7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (30. Januar 2006)

Überraschend problemlos! 
Klettert nicht problematisch schlechter als mein Hardtail. 

ESX7 wäre dieses Jahr definitiv auch meine Wahl!


----------



## rumblefish (31. Januar 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> ESX7 wäre dieses Jahr definitiv auch meine Wahl!



Meine auch !!!!!!!!!


----------



## RonnyS (31. Januar 2006)

Gute Pedale für das ESX7 ?
auch mal gut für einen Bunny H. oder frei draufzustehen
wenn`s brenzlig wird ?


----------



## pongi (31. Januar 2006)

ich kann meine time "z" nur empfehlen.


----------



## RonnyS (4. Februar 2006)

ES/ESX - welche Krümmung LENKER ?
9°  oder   12 °    ?   Danke für Info


----------



## RonnyS (10. Februar 2006)

Pongi - Danke für Deinen Tipp...habe heute meine
TIME Z Modell 2006 erhalten  .....und habe mir schon einen
NC-17 Rockring bestellt....jetzt fehlt nur noch E S X


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pongi (13. Februar 2006)

dann viel spaß mit deinen pedalen.
ich bin von meinen begeistert. matsch und dreck läßt sie kalt und der fuß hat sehr viel spielraum und wird nicht so festgenagelt wie in anderen bindungssystemen


----------



## Wern (13. Februar 2006)

@ Ronny
Rockring interessiert mich auch. Wo und welchen hast du bestellt?
Willst du dein 3tes Kettenblatt weiterfahren oder den Ring anstatt des 3ten Kettenblatts montieren?
Wern


----------



## RonnyS (13. Februar 2006)

wern: nc-17 Rockring "zum dritten Blatt"  XT 4/104 mm
bei BIKE-MAILORDER


----------



## Deleted 39826 (13. Februar 2006)

kostet wieviel? ersetzt der das dritte blatt oder sitzt der nur neben dem dritten blatt ?


----------



## xysiu33 (13. Februar 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Meine auch !!!!!!!!!



Willkommen im Club der 2006-Träumer... 

Habe schon 2004 es sein lassen mit einem neuen Bike 

Ergebnis: viel schönere und bessere Bikes 1 Jahr später - das Warten hat sich gelohnt !

Und 2006: das Warten hätte sich noch mehr gelohnt....aber ist das ned mit allem so....

mein Bekannter sagt ja immer: was ist es schon für ein Unterschied zwischen einem Computer und einer Freundin ? Es gibt gar keinen ! Immer wenn man länger abwartet kriegt man garantiert was besseres.....   mit den Bikes ist es das selbe...

Take a ride....


----------



## Wern (14. Februar 2006)

Ist es der für 59 Euros? Also zum Schutz des dritten Kettenblattes oder?
Kannst bitte mal ein Bild machen wenn er montiert ist. Hab noch nie gesehen wie sowas aussieht. Kenn die Teile nur wenn sie anstatt des dritten montiert sind. Heißen dann aber Bashguard oder??
WERn


----------



## Raphi78 (14. Februar 2006)

Hi, 

mich würde interessieren wie sich der Gewichtsunterschied vom ES vs. ESX (bei der 7er Reihe immerhin fast 1Kg) auf die Kletterfähigkeit auswirkt? Oder merkt man evtl. keinen Unterschied? 

Danke


----------



## rumblefish (14. Februar 2006)

Nimm ein ES und fahr einen Berg rauf. Danach machst Du das gleiche mit einer voll gefüllten Trinkflasche am Bike. Und jetzt kennst Du den Unterschied


----------



## Wuudi (14. Februar 2006)

Nicht ganz ... du brauchst 2 Flaschen à 500ml


----------



## Raphi78 (14. Februar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht ganz ... du brauchst 2 Flaschen à 500ml




du hast doch schon ein ES 06 , könntest du es nichtmal austesten??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblefish (14. Februar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht ganz ... du brauchst 2 Flaschen à 500ml



*kleinkariertmodus an*

die Flaschen haben auch noch ein Eigengewicht  

*kleinkariertmodus aus*

Ich frage mich grade ob meine Satteltasche mit Ersatzschlauch und Tool nicht die Steigfähigkeit des Bikes negativ beeinträchtigt. Durch das Mehrgewicht im hinteren Teil könnte ja deshalb das Vorderrad leichter aufsteigen


----------



## Wuudi (14. Februar 2006)

Himmel hilf !

Auf meiner Transalp hatte ich glaub ich über 700g (inklusive Satteltasche) am Hintern befestigt...uiui und trotzdem bin ich überall rauf gekommen...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (14. Februar 2006)

naja. das kilo mehr, wodurch kommts denn ? steckachse und schwerere gabel, oder ? 

könnte mal jemand den vergleich machen:

nen berg hoch und dann ne packung milch an den rahmen klemmen ? 

ich weiss nicht, ob ich heu abend die zeit hab um das zu machen *g*


----------



## rumblefish (14. Februar 2006)

@Wuudi
das liegt bestimmt daran das Du noch das GPS am Lenker hattest, welches die Balance des Bikes wieder hergestellt hat


----------



## bonzai (14. Februar 2006)

tach auch,

mir wurde bei der beratungsheißleitung zum es7 geraten, weil die talas einiges sensibler ansprechen soll, als die pike. die hat dafür natürlich mehr reserven für grobes gelände.

aber hier im platten norden gibt's eh kaum "stark verblockte trials" o.ä. und da ich nicht jede wochen alpenx fahren will, werde ich mich wohl für das es7 entscheiden. 

ich bin nur noch etwas unentschlossen bezüglich der rahmensteifigkeit und -langlebigkeit. ich habe im netz noch keinen technsichen test hierzu finden können (nur trek, specialized, scott, etc.), was mir bei z.zt. 108 kg die wahl doch erheblich erleichtern würde, zumal ich den rahmen in XL bräuchte.

kann mir bzgl. rahmensteifigkeit & co zum es / esx-rahmen ein "schwergewicht" etwas sagen, am besten bei mit längerer erfahrung mit den rahmen ? 

greetz


----------



## RonnyS (14. Februar 2006)

Ja ... zum Dritten Blatt dazu ... um alle Blätter zu schützen
Wenn Du ab und zu mal eine Brücke/Stufe etc rauffährst
ist ein SCHUTZRING gar nicht schlecht
Kostet 59.95 Euro...mußt bei der Bestellung aufpassen
wegen 4 arm / 5 arm Kurbel und Kurbelfirma
...aber Canyon hat ja zum Glück die XT drauf (oder LX)
4 arm  ...also bestell 4/104
angucken: http://www.nc-17.de/prod_rockring_rock.html


----------



## griesschnitte (14. Februar 2006)

bonzai schrieb:
			
		

> tach auch,
> 
> mir wurde bei der beratungsheißleitung zum es7 geraten, weil die talas einiges sensibler ansprechen soll, als die pike. die hat dafür natürlich mehr reserven für grobes gelände.
> 
> greetz



die talas spricht bestimmt nicht sensibler wie die pike an. stahlfedergabeln sind im ansprechverhalten immer besser wie luftgabeln. die talas wird in allen tests so gelobt, weil sie im ansprechverhalten genauso gut ist wie stahl. aber bestimmt nicht besser. pike ist halt schwerer. muß man sich überlegen, ob man die pike überhaupt braucht.


----------



## griesschnitte (14. Februar 2006)

kleiner tip zur rahmensteifigkeit. es7 wurde in der bike 03/06 getestet und schneidet in punkto steifigkeit relativ gut ab. nerve es und nerve esx haben den gleichen rahmen, also kein unterschied.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (14. Februar 2006)

ah, also ist der rockring nichts anders wie das hier : 







in small ausführung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (14. Februar 2006)

bonzai schrieb:
			
		

> mir wurde bei der beratungsheißleitung zum es7 geraten, weil die talas einiges sensibler ansprechen soll, als die pike. die hat dafür natürlich mehr reserven für grobes gelände.


Das finde ich wie grießschnitte auch überraschend. Sie spricht zwar sehr fein an, dass sie eine Stahlfeder-Pike in den Schatten stellt würde mich aber überraschen. 
Was für deine 108kg aber interessant sein könnte: die Pike ist steifer!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (14. Februar 2006)

also wer bei 108 kg uebers gewicht vom bike mault, ist est schon seltsam. und bei dem gewicht sollte wirklich was stabiles dran.


----------



## grossy (14. Februar 2006)

Raphi78 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> mich würde interessieren wie sich der Gewichtsunterschied vom ES vs. ESX (bei der 7er Reihe immerhin fast 1Kg) auf die Kletterfähigkeit auswirkt? Oder merkt man evtl. keinen Unterschied?
> 
> Danke



    


Also für mich geht kein weg an einem X`er vorbei ,hat doch nur vorteile !!!!

Masse schiebt.......


----------



## RonnyS (14. Februar 2006)

Wünsche allzeit alpha-centauri eine Horde "Nordic-Walker" auf seinen Trails


----------



## RonnyS (14. Februar 2006)

--> Trails


----------



## RonnyS (14. Februar 2006)

griesschnitte ....die PIKE 454 wird beim nächsten "Test"
bestimmt ähnliche Ergebnisse/Bewertungen haben wie die Talas. 
PIKE --> weil ich nicht nach jeder Tour "pumpen" möchte !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (14. Februar 2006)

RonnyS schrieb:
			
		

> Wünsche allzeit alpha-centauri eine Horde "Nordic-Walker" auf seinen Trails



Ich hab ne Rapidfire-Klingel. Die haut alles wech


----------



## RonnyS (14. Februar 2006)

wie laut ?  wie lang ?  Ich brauch bald ein Schiffshorn
in meinem "WALD"


----------



## Monsterwade (14. Februar 2006)

> Ich hab ne Rapidfire-Klingel. Die haut alles wech
> __________________
> 
> 
> und klingel muss sein. fussgänger auf die seite treiben ruled einfach. ich geniess das. mit gechwindigkeit von hinten ankommen, scharf bremsen, KLINGELN WIE EIN bis der Daumen bricht, und lahmarschig an ihnen vorbeituckern.sobald sie den schock ueberwunden haben, im wiegetritt wegfliegen. muhaha !



und genau wegen diesen Id.... werden Wege gesperrt!


Oder sprichts Du von deinem Privattrail, hä?


----------



## RonnyS (14. Februar 2006)

noch eine Frage Wuudi falls es geht
Bodenfreiheit bis zum ersten (dritten) Zahnrad ?
vom Boden bis zum Sattelrohr-Anfang ?
und wie lang ist die Sattelstütze ? und der Vorbau ?


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. Februar 2006)

RonnyS schrieb:
			
		

> PIKE --> weil ich nicht nach jeder Tour "pumpen" möchte !


Wie kommst du darauf?

Ich fahre die Talas jetzt gut ein Jahr sehr hart und habe noch kein einziges Mal (!) nachgepumpt. 
Das Gleiche beim RP3 und bei meiner Skareb - da schon seit zwei Jahren...

Dennoch würde ich mittlerweile eine Pike vorziehen - für mein Einsatzgebiet besser.


----------



## Wuudi (14. Februar 2006)

Meins ist in M - also gildet nicht für alle ES7

Bodenfreiheit bis zum ersten (dritten) Zahnrad - 24,5cm
vom Boden bis zum Sattelrohr-Anfang  - 78cm
vom Boden bis zur Schweißnaht Oberrohr - 75cm
und wie lang ist die Sattelstütze - 35cm
und der Vorbau - 95mm

und boh ey, das Fett das Canyon in der Sattelstütze versteckt hat: das stinkt bestialisch


----------



## RonnyS (14. Februar 2006)

Danke Wuudi....hab auch ein M / ESX7 bestellt


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. Februar 2006)

RonnyS schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Wuudi....hab auch ein M / ESX7 bestellt


Dann musst du aber erst noch die Differenz der unterschiedlichen Einbauhöhen von Pike und TALAS miteinberechnen...


----------



## RonnyS (14. Februar 2006)

Sattelspitze (vorne vom Sattel) bis zum Lenker (nicht Vorbau) ??? 
uuuii  uuiiii
bei Sattelhöhe (Geometrie-Angabe A + 25 cm)...bleiben bei mir 10cm im Sattelrohr


----------



## Wuudi (14. Februar 2006)

10 sind ja leicht genug.

Sattelspitze müsste ich auf deine Länge ausziehen... moment...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RonnyS (14. Februar 2006)

Deine Sattelhöhe mit Schuhen müßte exakt bei 72 cm ab Innenlager bei der Kurbel liegen


----------



## Wuudi (14. Februar 2006)

Gerade geguckt: 10 ist das minimum was drinnen sein muss, aber + Sattelhöhe ist das dann 108cm höhe und 55cm bis zum Lenker.


----------



## RonnyS (14. Februar 2006)

sattelspitze bis Lenker 55 ist super für mich
108 cm ????  ab Innenlager Kurbel ???


----------



## Wuudi (14. Februar 2006)

Nö, vom Boden wenn der Sattel 25cm ausgezogen ist.


----------



## RonnyS (14. Februar 2006)

also minus 25-26 cm


----------



## RonnyS (14. Februar 2006)

gut minus 25-26 cm Boden minus 15 cm oben
kommen wir auf ca. 70 cm....sehr gut diese Geometrie


----------



## bonzai (15. Februar 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> also wer bei 108 kg uebers gewicht vom bike mault, ist est schon seltsam. und bei dem gewicht sollte wirklich was stabiles dran.



ich nörgel doch nicht wegen der paar gramm mehr beim esx - ich habe, bedingt durch meine größe und mein gewicht, eh immer den drang zur maximalstabilen ausführung. 
ich will ja auch nicht noch einmal bei tempo 40 ohne rad den hang runter, weil mir der rahmen wegbröselt und ich ohne weitersause - die bremswirkung von 16/32 mm Schottter und 12-jährigen fichten ist mir nun hinreichend bekannt.  

in dubio pro reserva - da die pike steifer ist und wohl doch genauso "feinfühlig" reagieren kann, wie die talas, gefällt mir das esx immer besser - absenken kann man die pike ja schließlich auch. 
muss mal rausfinden, welche federn man bei der pike so einbauen kann, die normale dürfte mir etwas zu weich sein...

bei den klingeln: welche ist denn die lauteste zugelassene ?


----------



## griesschnitte (15. Februar 2006)

bonzai schrieb:
			
		

> bei den klingeln: welche ist denn die lauteste zugelassene ?



deine stimme


----------



## Deleted 39826 (15. Februar 2006)

rufen bringt nix. da gucken die passanten nur doof. 






hab ich in silber. macht ein nettes "PING PING PING PING " wenn ich vorbei will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonzai (15. Februar 2006)

genau die habe ich auch - nur momentan ohne rad dazu 
die kann man eigentlich kaum überhören - wenn doch, ist die hörgerätebaterie leer oder es hilft eh nix mehr...


----------



## FloImSchnee (15. Februar 2006)

Ich hatte eine Zeit lang so eine aufm Stadtrad: 




Damit erregt man schon ganz gut Aufmerksamkeit, wird teilweise auch von Autofahrern gehört. 
Auf einem Enduro sähe es aber wahrscheinlich etwas seltsam aus... 

Das mit Abstand lauteste ist aber die AirZound:




Funktioniert mit Luftdruck und schafft 115dB.....


----------



## rumblefish (15. Februar 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit Abstand lauteste ist aber die AirZound:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geil !!!!!!, soeben gefunden: http://www.hpvelotechnik.com/produkte/airzound2_d.html
Die 100g mehr ist mir der Spass wert. Und das allerbeste ist, dass der Vertrieb grade mal um die Ecke sitzt. Werde ich doch morgen gleich mal vorbeifahren. 

Und später soll keiner sagen er hätte mich nicht gehört, hehe.


----------



## Bayker (15. Februar 2006)

geiles teil. !!!


----------



## bonzai (15. Februar 2006)

klingt gut, es gilt  jedoch, einen umstand zu bedenken:



> Gemäß der deutschen StVZO ist am Fahrrad ausschließlich eine hellklingende Glocke vorgeschrieben. Die AIRZOUND ist aus diesem Grund nicht für den öffentlichen Straßenverkehr in Deutschland zugelassen. Im Gelände und bei Rennen ist die Benutzung legal.



also nur als zweitklingel verwenden...


----------



## RonnyS (15. Februar 2006)

Wer fährt den im StVZO-Bereich von EUCH mit einem ES oder ESX ???? 
Mir tuen nur die Tiere leid (im Wald) und die Fische in der ISAR (oder im See)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RonnyS (15. Februar 2006)

bonzai ---> stärkste erhältliche Feder für die 454 von RockShox ist leider nur die sog.  + 80 kg. Feder !!!!
(hoffentlich gibt es in Zukunft oder USA eine + 100)
Ich wiege zwar nicht soviel (oder noch nicht) ... aber ich habe lieber eine "starke" Feder drin


----------



## Deleted 39826 (15. Februar 2006)

RonnyS schrieb:
			
		

> Wer fährt den im StVZO-Bereich von EUCH mit einem ES oder ESX ????
> Mir tuen nur die Tiere leid (im Wald) und die Fische in der ISAR (oder im See)



ich nutz mein MTB um damit AUCH zur arbeit zu kommen - ich hab den luxus.

ist noch nicht mal 50 km von mir. IST ne idee ! 

ich denk mal, ich bestell am samstag das ES7, und dann hab ich IRC 2 monate zeit zu überlegen, ob ich es will oder ob ic hwas anderes i nder zeit finde 

RM gefällt mir garnix. ich will einfach nur ein matt-schwarzes, gepulvertes rad - kein bunt, kein hässlich, kein grün, kein blau, kein silver, kein rosa !


----------



## rumblefish (16. Februar 2006)

RonnyS schrieb:
			
		

> Mir tuen nur die Tiere leid (im Wald) und die Fische in der ISAR (oder im See)



Keine Sorge, wird meine "Zweitklingel" für die ganz bestimmten Momente im Bikerleben  . Und dort wo der örtliche Wanderklub unterwegs ist, befindet sich im Umkreis von mindestens 1km eh kein Wild mehr


----------



## #replica (18. Februar 2006)

Hi,
ich überleg mir auch gerade ob ich mir ein ES oder ESX hole. Mein Problem ist nur das ich bisher nur eine lausiges Billighardtail hatte und nich ganz weiss was mich bei "soviel" Federweg erwartet. Jedenfalls versuch ich schon jede kleine Unebenheit mitzunehmen... 
Hier im Norden von Berlin gibts ja leider nich soviele solcher Strecken deshalb frag ich mich ob ein ES reichen würde oder ob bei einer rasanten Fahrt durch den Wald nicht schon wieder ein ESX angebracht wär.

Schon mal Danke im voraus für eure Rückmeldungen


----------



## thto (18. Februar 2006)

denke ES passt scho ganz gut , schau mal ins wartezimmer da sind zwei texte zu dem ES7 von BIKE und MTB Revue drin.


----------



## RonnyS (18. Februar 2006)

Nun replica,

ich fahre bisher auch ein lausiges billiges HT.
Irgendwann fährt man nicht mehr auf dem Forstweg
oder Straße.....sondern sucht eine "kleine Herausforderung"
Die kann im "flachen" auch sein....Trails, Trails und mehr Trails....auch habe ich irgendwann ein Fahrtechnik-Wochenende besucht. 
Nunmehr fahre ich zu 30% Trails -sehr gerne- an der Isar (weiß nicht wie es bei Dir ist mit der Spree oder im Hinterland)...natürlich durch die Nähe der Berge auch 30% um Garmisch herum und 20% Forststraßen und 10-20% Straße --> aber um immer wieder in den Wald, Wiese, Seeweg etc. wegzukommen.

Ehrlich muß man sich fragen - hier bezüglich der Entscheidung Hardtail oder Fully - was fahre ich heute, was würde ich gerne die nächsten 24 Monate fahren ?
Wenn es nicht in TRAILS / Gelände geht (über 20%)- genügt vielleicht ein sehr gutes Hardtail wie das Grand Canyon....oder fahre ich 90 % Straße warum nicht ein Rennrad


----------



## Didi123 (18. Februar 2006)

#replica schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich überleg mir auch gerade ob ich mir ein ES oder ESX hole. Mein Problem ist nur das ich bisher nur eine lausiges Billighardtail hatte und nich ganz weiss was mich bei "soviel" Federweg erwartet. Jedenfalls versuch ich schon jede kleine Unebenheit mitzunehmen...
> Hier im Norden von Berlin gibts ja leider nich soviele solcher Strecken deshalb frag ich mich ob ein ES reichen würde oder ob bei einer rasanten Fahrt durch den Wald nicht schon wieder ein ESX angebracht wär.
> 
> Schon mal Danke im voraus für eure Rückmeldungen



Würde nicht auch ein XC reichen...?


----------



## #replica (18. Februar 2006)

hm ich glaub dann nehm ich ein ES7 ...
für ein XC nehm ich wahrscheinlich schon zu viel Sprünge mit. Und da ich auch einige Touren fahren möchte ist das denk ich eine gutes Mittelmaß!

Danke!


----------



## Bayker (18. Februar 2006)

so soll es sein.


----------



## bonzai (18. Februar 2006)

nabend beisammen,

ich frage mich leider immer noch, ob ich mir ein canyon bestellen soll bzw. kann - ich schwanke da aber mittlerweile nicht mehr zwischen es und esx, sondern zwischen esx und torque.

mein einsatzzweck wäre zwar mehr cc, tour und trail - aber kein freeride oder so, da ginge mir eh alles kaputt, da ich bei 199 cm immer so um die 108 kg wiege (im sommer ca. 106, nach sylvester eher 112 ). der jeweilige XL-rahmen müßte daher also doch einiges aushalten können, speziell im wiegetritt bergauf oder bei einer abfahrt.

hat jemand von euch in dieser oder einer ähnlichen gewichtsklasse erfahrung mit dem rahmen vom esx oder torque? (wobei letzteres wohl ein neues modell neu ist?). ich will am ende ja nicht (wieder) mit gebrochenem rahmen dastehen, bzw. -sitzen...

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RonnyS (18. Februar 2006)

bonzai ES-X


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. Februar 2006)

@RonnyS: wow, welch ausführliche, mit Argumenten untermauerte Antwort...  

@bonzai: das Torque ist für dein Einsatzgebiet ungeeignet. Ich glaube mich erinnern zu können, dass alle Canyon-Mountainbikes bis 120kg freigegeben sind. 
Das ESX hält dich locker aus, ein ES würde es auch tun.
Am ESX hast du halt die steifere und wahrscheinlich robustere Gabel -- erfrag halt vorher bei der Hotline, ob sie auch eine entsprechend harte Feder für dich verbauen können. (Stichwort Optitune)


----------



## pongi (18. Februar 2006)

das esx und das es haben doch eh den selben rahmen


----------



## Deleted 39826 (18. Februar 2006)

Ja, zum ESX: Heut gefahren, mit WInterspeck, 80 kilo auf den rippen: Die verbaute Feder der 454 ist fuer meinen geschmack definitiv zu weich. 

Deswegen: Nachgucken. Ich persönlich hab noch das ES mit Talas XLC gefahren und find die MEILENWEIT besser in Justierung, Handhabung und Fuktion als Die Pike.


----------



## pongi (18. Februar 2006)

naja. das eine luftgabel sich genauer auf ein fahrergewicht abstimmen läßt als das mit federn möglich ist, ist klar


----------



## thto (18. Februar 2006)

@bonzai
Canyon âTorque Limitedâ


Sein oder Nichtssein
Das âTorqueâ von Canyon sieht aus wie ein Freerider, will aber nur âEnduroâ sein

Canyon bezeichnet die Optik von Lutz Scheffers neuem Baby âTorqueâ als âabwÃ¤rts orientierte Erscheinungâ. Das ist noch untertrieben â das âTorqueâ sieht aus wie ein waschechter Freerider. Hinter dem wilden ÃuÃeren verbirgt sich jedoch ein vergleichsweise zahmes Enduro-Wesen.
Die Sitzposition ist kompakt geraten â das Oberrohr misst nur 574 Millimeter. Das bringt den Fahrer in eine zentrale Position, ideal fÃ¼r spielerische ManÃ¶ver. Das Vorderrad lÃ¤sst sich leicht zum Bunny Hop oder Wheelie lupfen. Auch Drops bringen das âTorqueâ nicht in Verlegenheit. Allerdings muss man eine Weile tÃ¼fteln, bis das richtige DÃ¤mpfer-Setup gefunden ist. Stellt man den Sag wie gewohnt ein (ein Drittel des Hubs), schlÃ¤gt der âDHXâ-DÃ¤mpfer schon an kleinen Kanten durch. Das liegt an der Hinterbau-Kinematik. Konstrukteur Scheffer setzte die vier entscheidenden Gelenke so, dass der Hinterbau die Luft-Charakteristik (progressiv gegen Ende des Federwegs) des Fox-DÃ¤mpfers ausgleicht. Daraus ergibt sich eine stahlfederÃ¤hnliche, aber flache Kennlinie. Um DurchschlÃ¤ge zu vermeiden, braucht der DÃ¤mpfer viel Druck. Der Negativ-Federweg betrÃ¤gt dann nur 15 bis 20 statt der Ã¼blichen 30 Prozent. Das hat zwei Effekte. Positiv wirkt sich aus, dass man in KletterstÃ¼cken nicht im DÃ¤mpfer versackt. Somit ist das âTorqueâ auch fÃ¼r viele HÃ¶henmeter geeignet, zumal es mit knapp Ã¼ber 14 Kilo nicht an Ãbergewicht leidet. Im Downhill muss man allerdings Abstriche machen. Das Hinterrad klebt nicht so gut am Boden, wie man es von Bikes mit so viel Federweg gewohnt ist.
Die Ausstattung ist Canyon-typisch edel und durchdacht. Ãberragend arbeitet die Fox â36â an der Front. Sie hat so viele Reserven, dass doch noch Freeride-GefÃ¼hle aufkommen. Weiteres Highlight sind die âX.Oâ-Trigger von SRAM. Die knackigen Gangwechsel fÃ¼hlen sich einfach gut an. Die Syntace-Parts vereinen geringes Gewicht mit Haltbarkeit. Passend auch die Avid âJuicyâ mit groÃen  Scheiben (200 Millimeter vorne / 185 Millimeter hinten). 
Fazit: Das Canyon âTorqueâ bietet erstklassige Enduro-Leistung zum Spar-Preis. Ein Freerider ist es trotz der heftigen Optik jedoch nicht. 

Innovationsgrad:	Mittel	(hoch, mittel, niedrig)
Preis/ Leistung:	Gut	(gut, mittel, mÃ¤Ãig)

Mit 165 Millimetern Federweg am Hinterbau ersetzt das âTorqueâ das glÃ¼cklose âBig Mountain SLâ.


----------



## Trailsucker (18. Februar 2006)

@pongi: wenn aber die pike eine federgabel ist, dann frag ich mich warum canyon optitune ablehnt mit der begründung das dies bei luftgabeln nicht nötig/möglich sei


----------



## pongi (18. Februar 2006)

hä? das äre mir neu. als ich dort angefragt habe wegen einem esx hieß es das es kein problem wäre die feder zu tauschen. kostet halt 30 euro (sowas um den dreh zumindest)


----------



## Trailsucker (18. Februar 2006)

also in der auftragsbestätigung die ich vor mir liegen hab steht wörtlich:"ein optitune ist nicht notwendig, da es sich um reine Luft-federelement handelt."
und wenn ich mich recht erinnere dann hat die pike eine psoitiv- und eine negativluftkammer. was für mich heißt dass sie eine luft-federgabel ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayker (18. Februar 2006)

ich dachte dass die pike 454 U- turn ne stahlfeder hat und ne reine stahlfedergabel is. nix mit luft. 

die mit luft wäre ja die U-Turn- Air. 

und die kostet 100 öcken mehr. 

ich versteh die welt nich mehr. naja hab sowieso nen ES7 bestellt.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (18. Februar 2006)

Gabel  	RockShox Pike 454 U-Turn Coi


COIL. Feder. Nix mit AVentil am Element gesehen, am Samstag. Ich find die Talas besser


----------



## pongi (18. Februar 2006)

ich denke die beiden gabeln lassen sich nur schwer miteinander vergleichen.

jede hat ihre spezifischen vor- und nachteile.
die feder wiegt ein wenig mehr, spricht aber sensibler an
die fox ist läßt sich präziser auf das gewicht abstimmen, im falle eines falles steht man aber ohne dämpfer in der pampa


----------



## RonnyS (19. Februar 2006)

also laß einen armen "Ahnungslosen" nicht sterben
Die 454 am Canyon ESX7 ist eine echte Federgabel mit Stahlfeder (ohne Luft !) ---> richtig ? ...also kein Pumpen
nirgendwo an der Federgabel 454 Coil--> richtig ?

Vorteil / Nachteil Talas / 454 Coil ?????


----------



## Bayker (19. Februar 2006)

ja da haste recht.die pike 454 U-turn is ne pure coil (stahlfedergabel). 

die U-Turn -Air wäre die Gabel mit positiv und negativ- Luftkammer. 

die gabel kostet aber 150 eusen mehr als die normale 454er pike.

das war für mich auch der hauptgrund nen ES7 zu nehmen. 

Ich find die Luftfedergabel besser als die stahlfedergabel von rockshoxx. 


wär  an dem esx7 ne U-Turn Air hätt ich vermutlich das ESX7 genommen.  . aba ich hba mich ja nu für das schicke ES7 entschieden


----------



## bonzai (19. Februar 2006)

@thto: 
das gute rorque limited ist ja anscheinend schon ausverkauft (stand hier doch irgendwo im forum) - war doch seehr limited...    
zudem ist bei mir nicht mehr drin, als 2300 eusen - ein paar weniger wären mir lieber, da ich auch noch einige neue, gute klamotten brauche, die es tlw. nur zu apothekenpreisen zu erwerben gibt. 
das torque 1, das finanziell bei mir noch drin ist, kommt mit 15,4 kg nominalgewicht - in realität evt. einige g mehr - und flaschenhalter samt inhalt, ggf. beleuchtung sowie pannenset einsatzfertig doch gut auf 17 -18 kg.  k, gut für die figur, aber immer mit so einem bomber rumcruisen ist natürlich mitunter anstrengend. 
ich werde noch mal detailiert bei der heißlinie anfragen, wie canyon das mit meinem gewicht und den beiden modellen sieht. ich kann ja auch mit dem torque bestimmt keine größeren downhill-sprünge machen, sonst klappt mir, wenn nicht der rahmen, doch bestimmt bald die gabel, eine felge oder sonst was weg. evt. reicht mir also doch das esx ? werde sie mal ausfragen.
denn teure lehrstunden dieser art hatte ich schon zu genüge - mit rad, motorrad, bürostuhl, bettgestell, etc. - ****** randgruppenleben...     

zur Rock Shox - Pike 454: die finde ich stets nur in der variante "Air U-Turn" oder "Dual Air", nie als "Coi". ist die "Coi" nicht evt. die "Air U-Turn" - also quasi feder + luft? 

habe bei einem netzhändler dazu diesen text gefunden:



> "PIKE 454 Air U-Turn PopLoc, Modell: 2006 - Federgabel mit verstellbarem U-Turn 110 - 140 Federweg. Die Federhärte ist variabel durch Positiv- und Negativ-Luftkammern einstellbar. Gewicht 1947 Gramm. BIKE 02/2006 . SUPER !!!"



Preis dazu: 599 doppelmark bei einem UVP vom hersteller von 679.

und am esx7 z.b. ist ja PopLoc samt lenkerhebel dran, es kann sich also doch eigentlich nur um dieses modell handlen, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (19. Februar 2006)

Du montierst Flaschenhalter und Beleuchtung mit einem Gewicht von insges. 2,6kg?
Na Mahlzeit...

Mein Flaschenhalter hat etwa 70g und die Beleuchtung kommt nur nachts auf den Helm...
Das Pannenset im Rucksack hat etwa 300g...


----------



## Wuudi (19. Februar 2006)

@bonzai:

Die Coil heisst einfach nur "U-Turn", dann gibts noch die "Dual Air" und die "Air U-Turn". Steht alles bei rockshox.com


----------



## Deleted 39826 (19. Februar 2006)

pongi schrieb:
			
		

> die feder wiegt ein wenig mehr, spricht aber sensibler an



das glaub ich nicht wirklich. auch wenns nur ne tour aufm hinterhof war, merkt man da schon was. 

Vorteil / Nachteil Talas / 454 Coil ?????


Coil:

Steckachse, schwerer
IIRC verwindungssteifer durch die Achse
U-Turn geht wirklich 1A
"Poploc" (ists das wirklich?) - was irgendwann eh kaputt geht.
Kein Luftpumpen
Feder - andere Härte kostet 40 Euro Aufpreis, ne Dämpferpumpe 20 Euro.
IIRC etwas mehr Federweg

Hat die Coil eigentlich auch ne einstellbare lowspeed Druckstufe, wie die Talas? Habs nicht gefunden.

Talas:
Diverse Einstellmöglichkeiten, die mir spontan einfallen: Lockout, Rebound, lowspeed Compression, Dank Luft, einstellbar auf Fahreingenschaft und Gewicht, Blow Off Valve. 
Gerasterte - Exakte Verstellrädchen. Als wir bei der Probefahrt an der 454 das Verstellrad an Ausfallenden drehten, fiel es mal "eben so" raus. Spitze. So muss das sein  .


----------



## bonzai (19. Februar 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Du montierst Flaschenhalter und Beleuchtung mit einem Gewicht von insges. 2,6kg?
> Na Mahlzeit...



*g*

doppelflaschenhalter + 2 volle pullen a 0,7 l (viel hubraum braucht viel treibstoff   ) ergibt schon mal 1,7- 2 kg (je nach fabrikat und preis). 
meine funzeln bringe ich gerne tlw. am lenker an - dann leuchtet es dahin, wohin ich gerade lenke.
hinschauen tue ich ja z.t. mehr dahin, wo ich in einigen sekunden sein will, das macht man automatzisch so (wurde mal per infrarotsensoren vermessen). dazu dann eine helmleuchte - die kombination aus lenker- + helmleuchte ergibt für meinen geschmack eine optimale beleuchtung. ist natürlich leider recht teuer... 
ein montiertes leuchtenset icl. akkus wiegt doch zusammen bestimmt auch 400 g - das sind summa sumarum so ca. 2 - 2,5 kg, je nachdem, wieviel geld man investiert hat.

natürlich fährt man nicht immer mit 2 pullen und megabeleuchtung in der pampa herum, aber ein 15,4 kg-rahmen (offiziell) ist ja auch so bergauf schon durchaus ordentlich - ich muss ja mich selbst auch noch hochwuppen...   

na ja, im zweifelsfall nehme ich das belastbarere material (torque), ich hoffe da auf die hoffentlich erhellende canyon-beratung. schön sind ja beide modelle, jedes auf seine art. ein freundlich-sportives mattschwarz weiß doch immer zu gefallen....  

als gabel wäre mir persönlich z.b. die marzocci all mountain 1 ganz recht - feder +  offenes ölbad = robust und unkompliziert. was nicht dran ist, kann auch nicht kaputt gehen. trotzdem soll sie sich super fahren, wurde mir mehrfach versichert. und gerade für schwere fahrer ist die robustheit ein wichtiges, wenn nicht das wichtigste kriterium - eine steckachse finde ich daher super, meine 1 wahl.  

die ganzen luft-luft-gabeln müssen ja laut den herstellern alle paar fahrstunden zärtlichst gewartet werden, 1x pro jahr angeblich einschicken zur generaluntersuchung (talas z.b.) , etc.
die talas soll zudem aufgrund der schnell verschleißenden dichtungsringe oder was auch immer recht hohe wartungskosten verursachen. ist eben eine hightech-gabel für leichte bis mittelgewichtige fahrer, _denke ich mal_. ein ferrari ist ja auch teuer in anschaffung und unterhalt - und große, schwere fahrer passen nicht rein.  

bei luft- oder feder-/öl-gabeln greift in meiner gewichtsklasse dann doch das alte motto, das hier jemand als sig hat: schraubst du noch, oder fährst du schon?

die robustere pike ist mir daher also deutlich lieber, als eine hochsensible talas xy.


----------



## RonnyS (19. Februar 2006)

ALPHA-C. ...hast Du in der 454 auch eine 80 kgs. Feder drin....oder hast Du die 454 in "Werksauslieferung" am ESX erhalten ???? (Werksauslieferung ist eine 65/70 kg. Feder drin - wenn ich richtig informiert bin)
An Deiner 454 kein Ventil - richtig ?


----------



## RonnyS (19. Februar 2006)

Pike U-Turn 90-140mm

* Rider weight and U-Turn travel Spring Color
** Spring Assembly Part # 

<140 lbs (63 kg) Yellow 11.4309.043.000 
140-160 lbs (63-72 kg) Red (Standard) 11.4309.044.000 
160-180 lbs (72-82 kg) Blue 11.4309.045.000 
>180 lbs (82 kg) Black 11.4309.046.000


----------



## pongi (19. Februar 2006)

hab aber schon von einigen gehört das die federn grundsätzlich alle sehr weich ausfallen.
also selbst mit 80kg sollte man anscheinend lieber zur 80+kg feder greifen


----------



## Deleted 39826 (19. Februar 2006)

RonnyS schrieb:
			
		

> Pike U-Turn 90-140mm
> 
> * Rider weight and U-Turn travel Spring Color
> ** Spring Assembly Part #
> ...



war sicher werk. DAS 

und 

das

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2488169&postcount=1449

mit meinem gewicht. kein wunder, dass die dann so gepumpt haben muss . und dass der sag am anfang ein gutes stück war. ok - ich muss sie ja nicht fahren. aber fuer euch halt die info: ist sehr weich, macht ne staerkere feder rein und lang nicht so "simpel" einzustellen wie die talas gewesen .

65 kilo hab ich nackisch(!) vor 5 jahren, abgehungert beim bund gewogen.


----------



## RonnyS (19. Februar 2006)

Ich habe bei meiner Bestellung Optitune Rock Shox Pike 454 über 80 kgs. + 39.95 stehen


----------



## Trailsucker (19. Februar 2006)

WAS???? ich fall ganz locker in die spart 80+ und bei mir steht nichts 
ich glaub langsam ruf ich da ma an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RonnyS (19. Februar 2006)

...mir ist heute auch etwas "aufgefallen" (Wartezimmer)
bzw. -eingefallen-  --> wegen Vorbaulänge/VRO am ES-X
NOBODY IS PERFECT
....und ich habe es mit der Rock Shox 454 immer noch nicht ganz gepeilt z.B. wozu unten der Drehknopf ?


----------



## Trailsucker (19. Februar 2006)

du meinst den roten am rechten holm unten? puh ich weiß dass das bei rock shox das rot für etwas steht. nur leider nich für was^^


----------



## Canyonier (19. Februar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
ich war die letzten Monate sehr beschäftigt und habe mich im Forum seit dem Ende des Wartezimmers 05 zurückgehalten, daher bin ich nicht mehr auf dem Laufenden. Also bitte nicht schlagen wenn die Frage schon gaaaaaanz alt ist.

Ich habe ein ES 05 und habe mir überlegt meine Talas nicht zur Wartung zu schicken und mir in ein paar Jahren einfach ne neue Gabel+Dämpfer zu kaufen. Da ist mir nun die Idee gekommen, den Dämpferhebel eines ES-X 06er-Modells an meinen Rahmen zu schrauben. Für mich sieht die Geometrie unverändert aus, genau habe ich die Daten aber nicht verglichen. 
Ist das möglich und hat mal jemand versucht so einen Hebel einzeln von Canyon zu bekommen? Bin ja gerne bereit was dafür zu zahlen und eigentlich dürfte es für die kein Problem sein in ihrer CNC-Fräse einfach ein paar mehr zu fertigen. Oder ich warte bis die ersten ihren neuen Rahmen verbeult haben und besorg mir einen gebraucht.


----------



## bonzai (19. Februar 2006)

Biker-2005 schrieb:
			
		

> du meinst den roten am rechten holm unten? puh ich weiß dass das bei rock shox das rot für etwas steht. nur leider nich für was^^



zu "Pike 454 U-Turn Coi" finde ich bei rock shox den "Typ U" (= die pike vom esx - also mit stahlfeder & u-turn):



> Einstellung: U: U-Turn
> Gewicht: U: 2.108 g
> Federsystem: U: U-Turn
> Einstellung: U: Ersatzfeder
> ...



ich habe mir mal das handbuch dazu angesehen (angaben nun aus fahrersicht):
im linken holm sitzen beim "Typ U" 2 federn - oben die u-turn-feder und unten die dringend auf's fahrergewicht abzustimmende hauptfeder. links kann also am linken holm per regulierung der vorspannung die u-turn-funktion geregelt werden. 
im rechten holm befinden sich 5 (luft-) kammern oder elastomere für die druckstufe (luftkammern machen hier wohl eher sinn, aber das kann ich so genau nicht erkennen) und im unteren teil die mechanik für die zugstufe. 
das rote ventil unten am rechten holm dient somit der regulierung der zugstufe, die pop-lock-funktion wird oben am rechten holm. bzw. per lenkereinheit geregelt. wahrscheinlich doch wohl durch pumpen per hebel, also dürften die 5 gebilde im querschnitt luftkammern darstellen (hoffe ich mal!).

die "richtige" einstellung ist damit deutlich zweckabhängig (tour, cc oder härtere sachen) und anfangs - ohne übung- sicherlich auch keine sache von einer 1/4 stunde, so wie es aussieht. das muss man wohl erst einmal eine weile üben...

bei federn muss man die elemente natürlich von vornherein gut auf das fahrergewicht, bzw. den gewünschten effekt abstimmen, sonst wird der fahrer bei zu hohem gewicht auf keinen fall  glücklich, sondern allerhöchstens seekrank.


----------



## rumblefish (20. Februar 2006)

Canyonier schrieb:
			
		

> Da ist mir nun die Idee gekommen, den Dämpferhebel eines ES-X 06er-Modells an meinen Rahmen zu schrauben. Für mich sieht die Geometrie unverändert aus, genau habe ich die Daten aber nicht verglichen.
> Ist das möglich und hat mal jemand versucht so einen Hebel einzeln von Canyon zu bekommen?



Auf die Idee ist schonmal jemand gekommen aber es ist nicht möglich die Däpferwippe vom ESX an ein ES dranzuschrauben. Weiss aber nicht mehr 100% warum das nicht ging. Habe noch irgendwas von wegen Hinterbaulagern im Kopf .


----------



## pongi (20. Februar 2006)

beim aktuellen modell sollte es aber doch möglich sein,oder?
da sind ja laut canyon die rahmen identisch


----------



## corallus (20. Februar 2006)

Genau sowas ist mir auch noch geblieben. Die Lager des Hinterbaus sollen beim ESX  grösser dimensioniert sein.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (20. Februar 2006)

corallus schrieb:
			
		

> Genau sowas ist mir auch noch geblieben. Die Lager des Hinterbaus sollen beim ESX  grösser dimensioniert sein.



hat jemand ein esx und könnte mal fotos machen ? du hast ja ein es, oder ?


----------



## corallus (20. Februar 2006)

Jep, ich habe ein ES7. Wenn du auch dessen Anblick geniessen möchtest, dann ist der Wuudi bestimmt nicht böse, wenn ich dich auf seine Bildergalerie hinweise. Ich fotografiere halt immernoch auf Dias, dann entwickeln und am Schluss einscannen und schon ist wieder 2007..  

Das wäre nämlich hier: http://blog.bytesinmotion.com/

Die ESX-Bilder werden sicher auch innert kürze hier ins Forum reinflatter, von wem auch immer..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonzai (22. Februar 2006)

täch auch,

habe mich - zwecks eigener bestellung - zum thema es / esx bei canyon schlau gemacht.

fahrern über 92 kg kann, sofern sie nicht sänftengleichen federungskomfort (auf kosten der durchschlagsreserven) wünschen, eher von der PIKE und somit auch vom esx abgeraten werden, da es von rock shox als STÄRKSTE feder nur die von 72-82 kg gibt. und da passen auch keine anderen fabrikate rein - was für ein ausgefuchstes system...

der hotlineberater hat mir daher zum ES mit der frei einstellbaren talas geraten - allerdings unter umgehnung sämtlicher freeride-einlagen. 
sonst wir bei meinem gewicht *paff* ruck zuck aus der luft-gabel eine ohne luft und mein konto wird mit einer reperatur nicht unter 200 eusen belastet.
und kein wunsch liegt mir ferner...
das ist eben der in in kauf zu nehmende nachteil der ausgetüftelten luftfederung in verbindung mit hohem fahrergewicht und / oder größeren drops (also ab 80 kg nicht dauernd 3m-sprünge machen...  ).

das torque lohnt sich wohl am ehesten, wenn man diverse berge vor der tür hat, da es bergab am meisten rockt. bergauf auf auch, aber bergab eben mehr - ist eben eher ein freerider. also nix für mich, der ich hier z.zt. im flachland hause.

bautermin für ein es7 wäre bei aktueller bestellung die 21 KLW (= 3. märzwoche) - das muss ich mir daher nochmal über kurz überlegen, da ist der sommer ja schon halb rum...  

fazit:
wer über 92 kg wiegt, sollte sich lieber ein es anstatt eines esx bestellen, sonst schaukelt er nachher u.U. wie der fliegende holländer über die trials ...


----------



## thto (22. Februar 2006)

hoffe dat allet jut wird , habe auch so 95 kg und ein es 7 geordert .....


----------



## Wuudi (22. Februar 2006)

Ja Mensch es wird doch Pike-2005 User >90kg geben die berichten können ?

Guckt mal ins Technik Forum.


----------



## pongi (22. Februar 2006)

was machen denn die jungs von RS wenn sie die pike in amiland verkaufen? die ganzen dicken amis können leider nciht abspecken mit dem rad weil RS keine passende feder liefern kann


----------



## Deleted 39826 (22. Februar 2006)

pongi schrieb:
			
		

> was machen denn die jungs von RS wenn sie die pike in amiland verkaufen? die ganzen dicken amis können leider nciht abspecken mit dem rad weil RS keine passende feder liefern kann



ich glaub, die anzahl fetter MTBler liegt im Promille-Bereich. 

Gegenfrage: Ausser der Bulle von Tölz: Mal Junge (unter 40) und Fette dt. Polizisten gesehen? Ichc nicht. 

Oder mal Unter 40 Jährige, Fette dt. Soldaten? Ich auch nicht. Und ich war ein Jahr im Verein.


----------



## bonzai (22. Februar 2006)

pongi schrieb:
			
		

> was machen denn die jungs von RS wenn sie die pike in amiland verkaufen? die ganzen dicken amis können leider nciht abspecken mit dem rad weil RS keine passende feder liefern kann



die wird dort nur an kunden verkauft, die aufrecht durch eine 1,75 m hohe und 75 cm breite eingangstür den laden betreten können. 


@ a-c: ich war 24 monate beim bund und habe dort diverse brummer z.t. beachtliche abstandshalter vor sich herschieben sehen. 
kampfeinsatztauglich waren die nur im mannschafts- / unteroffiziers-/ offizierheim. dort wurde dann regelmäßig bis täglich der ernstfall für die verteidigung gegen tieffliegende mett- und eibrötchen u.a.m. geübt. also täglicher einsatz gegen 'weapons of mass _distraction_'...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pongi (22. Februar 2006)

vielleicht gibt es auch nur bei uns keine feder für 80kg+ weil die alle in den staaten gebraucht werden? lieferengpass?

mal im erst. 80kg ist ja wirklich kein gewicht.
wenn man über 1,8m ist hat man schnell die 80kg grenze geknackt. und damit meine ich kein fett. normal gebaut.


----------



## bonzai (22. Februar 2006)

auf der weltweit gültigen zentral-seite von s-ram werden für die pike eben nur 4 federstufen angebeben - die höchste ist > 82 kg. 
in sofern gibt es einen 100%-igen lieferengpass für schwerer fahrer...

da ist die konkurrenz weiter, manitou und marzocci gehen da bei hren stahlfedergabeln in puncto austauschfedern (+ austauschöle) deutlich höher mit der gewichtsangabe.

im zweifelsfall muss man also entweder eine andere gabel einbauen, oder sich auf die gegebene leistungspalette beschränken.
eine option für 1 oder 2 andere gabeln im "schwergewichtsbereich" für das esx oder das torque wäre schon eine gute sache, aus logistischen und kaufmännischen gründen dürfte das für canyon aber weniger attraktiv sein.

obwohl - sie könnten ja ein "esxxl" oder ein "torque xxl" in geringen stückzahlen anbieten, neben dem limited z.b.
"schwere fahrer" mit >95 kg (auch normal gebaute ) sind ja so selten nun auch wieder nicht...

und wenn doch, bestehe ich auf minderheitenschutz!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (22. Februar 2006)

bonzai schrieb:
			
		

> die wird dort nur an kunden verkauft, die aufrecht durch eine 1,75 m hohe und 75 cm breite eingangstür den laden betreten können.
> 
> 
> @ a-c: ich war 24 monate beim bund und habe dort diverse brummer z.t. beachtliche abstandshalter vor sich herschieben sehen.
> kampfeinsatztauglich waren die nur im mannschafts- / unteroffiziers-/ offizierheim. dort wurde dann regelmäßig bis täglich der ernstfall für die verteidigung gegen tieffliegende mett- und eibrötchen u.a.m. geübt. also täglicher einsatz gegen 'weapons of mass _distraction_'...



LOL


----------



## Trailsucker (22. Februar 2006)

also um dieser fettheits geschicht noch ein wenig mehr nahrung zu geben. ich bin 180cm hoch. aber mit einer schulterbreite von über 50cm auch recht breit gebaut (diese angabe is immer recht nützlich weil der bauch nich im weg is  ). auch ich wiege über 90kg würde mich aber nich als übermäßig fett bezeichnen. muskeln sind schwer und irg wie muss ich ja meine masse den berg hinauf bringen


----------



## Bayker (22. Februar 2006)

also was ich hier so höre klingt ja schlimmer als bei mancher hausfrau. mensch jungens reißt euch mal zusammen. ihr werdet schon den berg raufkommen. 


zur not mitm lift.    . macht euch mal nich inne hose wegn den paar kilo mehr gewicht. 

ob 80/90/ 100 kilo man man. is ja echt schlimm    . 

ich mit meinem fliegengewicht von 74 kg fühl mich hier ja schon richtig alein gelassen. 

is hier noch jemand in der unetren 70er klasse?


----------



## pongi (22. Februar 2006)

es geht ja nicht ums gewicht. das ist uns wurscht. es geht darum das es RS nicht fertig bringt passende federn zu liefern.


----------



## Bayker (22. Februar 2006)

haste auch wieda recht


----------



## Bayker (22. Februar 2006)

aaaaaber wenn ihr alle das passende maximal gewicht hättet, dann gäbs auch kein rpoblem mit RS


----------



## Bayker (22. Februar 2006)

das issn scheiß thema. gabeln hin oder her. talas und pike sind beide gut. jede auf ihrem gebiet. BASTA!!!! aus ende jetzt mit dieser gewichtigen diskussion


----------



## Wern (23. Februar 2006)

@ Bayker
Du redest a bisle am Thema vorbei. Wenn die von rock Shox keine passende Feder für Schwergewichtige anbieten, hat das nichts mit der Qualität von Pike oder Talas zu tun.
Glaub im tech Talk wurden Schwergewichten, die nach einer passenden Gabel suchten schon die Pike empfohlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonzai (23. Februar 2006)

Bayker schrieb:
			
		

> aaaaaber wenn ihr alle das passende maximal gewicht hättet, dann gäbs auch kein rpoblem mit RS



jepp, war mir zwischenzeitlich entfallen - in der sozialen marktwirtschaft muss der kunde so sozial sein, sich der verfügbaren, real existierenden produktpalette anzupassen, daher ja auch der name.  

und jetzt alle im a capella-modus: *ja der hersteller, der hersteller, der hat immer, immer recht... * 
(dazu einen grauhaarigen RS-chef in grau-beigem outfit im winke-winke-modus auf einer tribüne vorstellen   )

- - - -  zürück zum thema:

klar sind beide gabeln gut, RS ist ja auch keine gurkenfirma - nur ist eben die pike für mich gar nicht nutzbar und die normal-talas nur unter gewissen einschränkungen (kein größerer dowhnhilleinsatz etc.), mit denen sich allerdings leben lässt. 

der idealzustand ist das für mich & gewichtskonsorten summa sumarum aber noch nicht. wir müssen einfach eine *pimp my pike*-initiative gründen... 

oder eine marzocci bomber einbauen. da ist der name programm...


----------



## pongi (23. Februar 2006)

zumal ich gehört habe das die federn recht weich ausfallen sollen.
ist also doppelt ärgerlich.


----------



## Bayker (23. Februar 2006)

lol. nemht doch gleich ne doppelbrückengabel. 

schmeißt die pike raus (wer das geld hat) und kauft euch nen 888 doppelbrücken-monster.     . 

irgendwie is dassn scheiß thema


----------



## FloImSchnee (23. Februar 2006)

Bayker schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwie is dassn scheiß thema


Dann jammer nicht rum und lies den Thread halt nicht, anstatt die Interessierten zu nerven...


----------



## Bayker (23. Februar 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Dann jammer nicht rum und lies den Thread halt nicht, anstatt die Interessierten zu nerven...


sag ma zecke im schnee, hast du dicke eier oder warum amchste mich hier so ******* vonner seite an? 

reg dich mal ab. der fred heißt ES vs. ESX und nicht 

zeig mir die anzahl deiner speckringe oder 

ob du am gewicht erkennen kannst wie gut deine muddi kocht.  etc.

man reagier doch nich immer so gereizt und jammer mir hier nich die ohren voll. 

gruß der Andre.

PS das zimmer mit den depris is eine tür weiter


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. Februar 2006)

Bayker schrieb:
			
		

> sag ma zecke im schnee, hast du dicke eier oder warum amchste mich hier so ******* vonner seite an?


Geht's noch primitiver?

Ganz nebenbei: DU bist derjenige, der hier herumjammert.
Wenn dich dieser Thread ach-so-stört, dann ignorier' ihn doch einfach und lies ihn nicht...


----------



## Bayker (24. Februar 2006)

nu is ja gut. regen wir uns mal wieder ab. is doch nich nötig sich wegen sonem mist zu streiten, ne?


----------



## RonnyS (25. Februar 2006)

wir haben zwischen ESX und ES doch verschiedene Lenker
...oder ?  ....welchen Lenker habt Ihr dran oder habt Ihr auf VRO/7075 geändert ?


----------



## RonnyS (25. Februar 2006)

Kettenstrebenschutz bei ESX / ES erforderlich ?
Tipps bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pongi (25. Februar 2006)

schaden wird er sicher nicht


----------



## RonnyS (25. Februar 2006)

welchen sattelstützen durchmesser haben wir am ESX ?
34,9mm    
31,6mm    
27,2mm


----------



## RonnyS (25. Februar 2006)

Danke pongi....wenn ich schon einen Kettenstrebenschutz
bestelle, dann auch den "Little Joe" nur muß ich die Größe
wissen:
Syntace 
Modell / Ausführung: Little Jo Dichtung
für 26-29 mm Sattelstützen-Ø
für 29-32 mm Sattelstützen-Ø


----------



## pongi (25. Februar 2006)

achso. ich nehm halt einen alten schlauch und kabelbinder


----------



## RonnyS (25. Februar 2006)

...keine schlechte Idee...aber die ersten 8 Monate möchte ich schon etwas "Neueres"


----------



## Tom33 (26. Februar 2006)

pongi schrieb:
			
		

> achso. ich nehm halt einen alten schlauch und kabelbinder



...alter Schlauch ist doch uncool  

Ein Stück von einem alten Reifen (mit schön viel Profil) kommt richtig gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pongi (26. Februar 2006)

hatte aber nur einen schlauch zur hand. reifen hätte ich extra kaufen müssen *gg*


btw: hat mal jemand ein bild wie der lenker des es/esx aussieht? auf dem bild im katalog kann man den ja nicht richtig erkennen, da ja alles von der seite fotografiert ist.


----------



## FloImSchnee (26. Februar 2006)

RonnyS schrieb:
			
		

> Kettenstrebenschutz bei ESX / ES erforderlich ?
> Tipps bitte


Canyon liefert üblicherweise einen Neoprenschutz mit.


----------



## Bayker (26. Februar 2006)

mal ne frage die hier mit nix zu tun hat. wie kann ich bilder in meinem profil posten also so im ordner wie ihr es habt? in der galerie? wie muss ich das machen? wollt mal mein Maxcycle reinstellen. das ES7 kommt natürlich auch


----------



## RonnyS (26. Februar 2006)

Danke FloImSchnee...habe zur Sicherheit wuudi`s Bilder angeschaut....Du hast recht...Super


----------



## Deleted 39826 (26. Februar 2006)




----------



## pongi (26. Februar 2006)

danke!
ist also nicht wirklich kein großer riser.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (26. Februar 2006)

Ne, nur etwas gebogen. Dafür hat er aber Backsweep und fährt sich ergonomischer.


----------



## pongi (26. Februar 2006)

backsweep? wat is dat denn?


----------



## Deleted 39826 (26. Februar 2006)

ei, dass der lenker nicht gerade sondern nach hinten gezogen ist. halt doch mal deine hände vor dir und mach ne faus: umkreifst du nen bogen oder ne kurve?


----------



## pongi (27. Februar 2006)

ah. verstehe. danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RonnyS (2. März 2006)

Können wir wirklich nicht groß/groß fahren (Kettenblatt)?
Wie ändere ich das ?


----------



## FloImSchnee (2. März 2006)

RonnyS schrieb:
			
		

> Können wir wirklich nicht groß/groß fahren (Kettenblatt)?
> Wie ändere ich das ?


Gar nicht!

Groß/groß ist eine Kettenlinie, die man einfach nicht fahren sollte --- erhöht den Verschleiß ordentlich...


----------



## Tom33 (2. März 2006)

Vor allem wozu???

Mit einen langen Schaltwerkskäfig könnte es aber funzen...


----------



## aemkei77 (2. März 2006)

Nachteile:
-erhöht den verschleiss der Kette enorm
-erhöht den verschleiss der Ritzel enorm
-erhöht den verschleiss des großen Kettenblatts enorm
-bringt keine zusätzlichen gänge
-bringt keinen geschwindigkeitsvorteil beim schalten
-verlangt nach einer längeren kette, die in den korrekten gängen zuwenig spannung hat (auch mit langem käfig)

Vorteile:
+etwas längere Lebensdauer fürs mittlere Kettenblatt
+bringt mehr posts für RonnyS


----------



## griesschnitte (3. März 2006)

soll er doch groß/groß fahren
aus fehlern lernt man doch am besten!


----------



## Didi123 (3. März 2006)

RonnyS schrieb:
			
		

> Können wir wirklich nicht groß/groß fahren (Kettenblatt)?
> Wie ändere ich das ?



Kannst Du dich darauf beschränken, deine Fragen in EINEM Thread zu posten?
Gleiche Frage ist im "Neuling benötigt einige Tips..."-Thread. 
Wird bissl unübersichtlich...

Außerdem weiß eigtl. jeder, dass die Kombination Schwachsinn ist...


----------



## griesschnitte (3. März 2006)

bingo!


----------



## #replica (3. März 2006)

Moin,
wisst ihr bis zu wieviel mm Federweg vorne und hinten die ESX und ES Rahmen gedacht sind?
Oder sollte man beim Kauf einer neuen Gabel oder eines neuen Dämpfers die 145mm bzw. 135mm nicht überschreiten - selbst wenn man beide Enden des Bikes gleichmäßig erhöht ?


----------



## Deleted 39826 (3. März 2006)

IIRC war das 2 cm mehr Federweg, erhöht vorne den Lenkwinkel um 1 Grad. Ich würd also nicht mehr als 2 cm empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (3. März 2006)

Das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Mehr Einbauhöhe = _geringerer_ (flacherer) Lenkwinkel.


----------



## #replica (3. März 2006)

Also wird der Lenkwinkel auch erhöht oder flacher wenn man den Federweg vorne und hinten erhöht? Würde sich das dann nicht wieder ausgleichen?


----------



## Deleted 39826 (3. März 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Mehr Einbauhöhe = _geringerer_ (flacherer) Lenkwinkel.



Alles ne Frage der Definition


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. März 2006)

@replica:
Durch den Einbau eines längeren Dämpfers und einer längeren Gabel würde auf jeden Fall das Tretlager und der Schwerpunkt höher sein --> _möglicherweise _ kippeliges und somit unangenehmes Fahrverhalten.
--> müsste man ausprobieren. 
Da du das Ding aber eh noch nicht gekauft hast: _kauf dir lieber einen Rahmen/Bike, das von vornherein auf die Federwege ausgelegt ist!_ (ist außerdem billiger...  )
(z.B. Torque...)

Frage, die sonst noch geklärt werden müsste:
- Wieviel Federweg vorne hält der Rahmen überhaupt aus? (längere Gabel = längerer Hebel = mehr Belastung f.d. Rahmen --> möglicherweise Bruchgefahr)


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. März 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> Alles ne Frage der Definition


Finde ich nicht.

Steiler Lenkwinkel z.B. 72°. (= _hohe_ Zahl)
Flacher Lenkwinkel z.B. 68° (= _niedrige _Zahl)


----------



## #replica (3. März 2006)

@FloImSchnee:
Naja genau weiss ich das natürlich nich, aber ich denk mal das der Rahmen vielleicht bis zu 5cm mehr Federweg verkraftet, etwas anderes wäre auch nicht sinnvoll da wie ihr bereits gesagt habt sich der Lenkwinkel und das Fahrverhalten ändern. 
Außerdem würde man so schnell aus einem AllMountain ein Freerider machen . . . und abgesehen von dem längeren Hebel würde sich wahrscheinlich auch die Fahrweise negativ auf den Rahmen auswirken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (3. März 2006)

Warum willst du denn eigentlich ein ES/X erweitern? Warum nicht gleich das Torque?


----------



## #replica (3. März 2006)

Natürlich nich sofort, aber für mich is mein ES das erste "richtige" rad, das für alles gut geeignet ist. Ich weiss aber nich in welche Richtung sich mein Fahrstil in den kommenden Wochen entwickeln wird. Deshalb frag ich sozusagen schon mal im vorraus . . .


----------



## Trailsucker (4. März 2006)

wie wärs wenn du deinen fahrstil ein wenig an deinem bike orientierst. sicher kannst du mit deinem ES fast alles machen. 
wenn du dir aber erst ein bike für was weiß ich wieviel kaufst und dann feststellst dass du lieber freeride fährst tuts mir leid. vielleicht hab ich dich ja jetzt missverstanden (ich hoffe es), aber was hast du vor wenn dir das ES nicht ausreicht??


----------



## #replica (4. März 2006)

Naja, ich fahre eigentlich alles ganz gern. Von Tour bis leichter Freeride durch den Wald. Mehr ist hier in Berlin sowieso kaum drin. Und wenn dann wird sich mein Fahrstil nur sehr gering verändern - deshalb das ES


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. März 2006)

#replica schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich nich sofort, aber für mich is mein ES das erste "richtige" rad, das für alles gut geeignet ist. Ich weiss aber nich in welche Richtung sich mein Fahrstil in den kommenden Wochen entwickeln wird. Deshalb frag ich sozusagen schon mal im vorraus . . .


Ah so, du hast es also eh schon...

...nun, aus eigener Erfahrung (2005er ES6) weiß ich, dass man durch mehr Federweg (hatte vorher ein Hardtail) einfach nur Appetit auf _noch mehr_ Federweg bekommt... 

Habe z.B. auch schon gerätselt, ob ich die Talas nicht durch eine 36 Talas ersetze usw...

--> dieses Jahr wäre ein ESX meine Wahl. Pike ist massiver als die Talas.
Das Torque wäre mir pers. bergauf zu anstrengend.

Ein Tipp aber auf der Suche nach mehr Federweg: montiere Schwalbe Big Betty -- bester Kompromiss aus Gewicht/Volumen/Grip.
Ich fahre die mit sehr wenig (!) Druck, im Vorderrad beispielsweise nur knapp über 1 Bar. (habe 77kg netto)
Der Komfort ist dann phänomenal -- es fühlt sich an, als hätte die Federgabel 4-5cm Federweg mehr. Grip ist natürlich auch toll.

Ich hab einen BigBetty sogar mal testweise ans Vorderrad des Hardtails gegeben. Plötzlich hat sich die Skareb nicht mehr wie eine straffe Race-Gabel, sondern wie eine relativ langhubige Tourengabel angefühlt!

_Keine Gabel der Welt spricht so fein an, wie das ein weicher Reifen tut!_


----------



## #replica (4. März 2006)

Cool danke für den Tipp!

Würd ich sofort ausprobieren aber mein ES7 kommt leider erst Ende April/ Anfang Mai

*heul*


----------



## Trailsucker (4. März 2006)

Wieso hast du kein ESX bestellt??


----------



## #replica (4. März 2006)

Naja für mich ist ein Fully neu, deswegen weiss ich nich so ganz wieviel Federweg mir liegt. 
Außerdem fahr ich wie gesagt auch gern ein paar Touren und da hat man mir geraten ein ES zu nehmen, da die Talas dafür besser geeignet ist - abgesehen davon, dass sie sowieso weniger Federweg hat als die Pike
Klar ist der Unterschied nich sehr groß, aber insgesamt is das ES doch eher ein Allrounder als das ESX, eben genau das was ich suche ...


----------



## rumblefish (6. März 2006)

Ich glaube das Du mit dem ES eine hervorragende Wahl für Dich getroffen hast. Als reinen Allrounder würde ich das XC bezeichnen, als tourentaugliches Enduro das ES, und für die harten Jungxx, die vorne etwas steifes brauchen (die Pike meine ich ! )  das ESX. Torque möchte ich nicht für den uphill haben.


----------



## Friuli-Jay (6. März 2006)

Genau! Berlin und Ungebung(gibts da Hügel?) ist eigentlich XC country! Da bist Du mit dem ES  Federwegstechnisch schon mehr als gut ausgestattet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (6. März 2006)

Was habt ihr immer mit diesem:
"Ein Enduro/einen Freerider braucht man nur in den Alpen, im flacheren Land ist das Unsinn..."

--> das ist meines Erachtens nicht logisch --> ich fahre in Salzburg zum Beispiel auch viel _in der Stadt_ (steile, kurvige Treppen, Sprünge über kleinere (mehr trau ich mich nicht...  ) Treppen usw), wo man mit einem XC eher schon unangenehm unterwegs wäre...

_Es hängt davon ab, WIE man fährt, nicht WO man fährt!_


----------



## Deleted 39826 (6. März 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> _Es hängt davon ab, WIE man fährt, nicht WO man fährt!_



Und OB man spass dran hat! WIchtig sollte hat zu wissen sein, dass ein Enduro/Freerider doch etwas schweer sein kann, als ein XC Bike. Aber dasmerkt man doch!


----------



## Sepultribe (19. Juni 2007)

hey leute...

habe mich jetzt schon hier im forum bisschen schlau gemacht... 
bin ein totaler noob was fullys angeht... möchte mir jetzt eines zu legen...

tendiere zu es7... kann mich aber ned entscheiden da das xc7 auch sehr verlockend ist...

zusatz infos: 200cm 115-117kg... fahre viel auf der strasse mag aber auch mal  einen steilen berg runterfetzen... 

würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand sagen könnte welches bike das straffere für mich wäre... es gibt tage wo ich 60-70km am tag fahre... untergrund: asphalt/strasse.... bergauf fahre ich auch ganz gerne... da ich bergrunter voll gas geben mag... bis jetzt hatte ich ein hardtail und war recht zufrieden damit... mag jetzt aber doch ein fully haben...da die abfahrt mit nem fully doch lustiger und schneller ist...

HILFEEEEEE....


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. Juni 2007)

Die gleiche Frage in zwei Threads zu stellen ist wohl sinnlos...


----------



## Sepultribe (19. Juni 2007)

sorry... :/ gehen aber beide in die richtung...
kanns auch löschen... :/


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (19. Juni 2007)

Also ich habe ein Nerve ESX 7.0 und ich kann nur betonen...


GEIL GEIL GEIL....ORGASMUS!!!


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. Juni 2007)

> Denken, Tippen, Klicken...


.


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (19. Juni 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> .



Why???

Ich find das dingen einfahc nur GEIL


----------



## AmmuNation (19. Juni 2007)

Sepultribe schrieb:


> sorry... :/ gehen aber beide in die richtung...
> kanns auch löschen... :/



Canyon gibt Bikes bis 120kg frei. Wenn du wirklich Action willst, nimmst du ein ES7. Mit deiner Gewichtsklasse auf einem XC7 ist derbste Trailaction wohl eher riskant...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xpla (22. Juni 2007)

Das Problem wird sein, dass mir die Hotline vor ca. 2 Wochen sagte, das die ES7.0 ausverkauft seien. Ob das jetzt noch immer so ist ...


----------

